# DCP raptor 1200 OR Auburn double grizzly PWC1200???



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts or experience with the DCP1200 OR Auburn Scientific pwc1200 controllers?

I remember reading a few times about DCP controllers being unreliable. The DCP can deliver over 1800 motor amps. and 156volts.

I cant find much info on the double grizzly performance. I gather its two grizzly controllers together. I know its a pulse width modulation unit, and can require liquid cooling for extended high current draw. 

Running the Auburn at 192volts would give overall more HP than the DCP 156volt unit.

I am also doing research if my adc9" motor or an old 11" Kostov motor can handle the peek amps.

dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

If I am not mistaken the old Kostov motors don't like super HV or Amps. But kept reasonable they will do just fine. My Kostov if kept within the RPM range will handle at least 156 volts and up to 700 amps. I doubt I will ever see 700 amps on the Kostov. 

Pete


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking into a few examples and specs it seems althought the auburn runs higher voltage the motor amps are restricted to 1200amps.

The DCP 1200 raptor max is 156v but can deliver more motor amps which = more torque for better acceleration.


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

Is there a feature that allows you to limit max motor current on the Griz burger(PWC1200) controller? Many economy cars cannot handle the torque that 1200A at the motor can generate; you'll get twisted frames and/or destroyed CV joints/transmissions.

John Wayland used a DCP Raptor 1200 controller in his Datsun 1200, "Blue Meanie", for quite a few years. It did 0-60 mph in 6 seconds with a 156V AGM battery pack, ADC 9" motor, and DCP Raptor 1200 controller. They seem reliable enough. They are air cooled.

The PWC1200 is water cooled, and thus has higher continuous ratings than an air cooled controller with similar peak ratings, and probably more reliability than an air cooled controller due to a reduced operating temperature.


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

Yea uprated driveshafts and transmission will be a must. 

The great advantage with the golf is many other VW gearboxes will bolt straight in. 

I already have two ng3 chargers in the pipeline setup for 156volts and I dont think I can get them modified for a 192volt systems, so it looks like I will be going for the DCP.


----------



## Bags (Jun 20, 2010)

I am the new owner of this car: http://www.evalbum.com/120 

Am not expert with it yet.

Feel free to ask questions about it. 

I also have another car with a dead Auburn Sci controller.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I vote for DCP. You can still get them new and get them repaired if you do manage to hurt it. The new ones look a little different and have a resistive throttle. A 192 volt MOSFET version is available. They had a few minor issues (mostly the few high voltage IGBT units) but if kept dry generally work well.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

EV_dub said:


> ..I already have two ng3 chargers in the pipeline setup for 156volts and I dont think I can get them modified for a 192volt systems, so it looks like I will be going for the DCP.


You can get the voltage/current settings reprogrammed on the NG3 here in the US - the guys at Rebirth Auto have done this several times. That doesn't help you so much, being in the UK, but you are quite a bit closer to Zivan itself than we are 

The old Kostov motors (and the new ones, too), generally prefer higher voltage and lower current. Torque is proportional to amps, yes, but also the number of turns on the field. So, 100A through a 10 turn field winding will produce the same torque as 200A through a 5 turn winding (all else being equal). Interpoles keep the magnetic field produced by the armature (rotor) from distorting that of the field (stator) and allow higher voltage operation without resorting to advancing the brushes (which *reduces* the amount of torque per amp, btw). 

Which then leads to controllers... I designed the hardware for the controller that in my shamelessly biased opinion should be at the top of your list: the Soliton1. Seriously, if you are strongly considering the DCP Raptor I, which is rated for 156V/1200A (peak) and costs $2850US, then a Soliton1 rated at 300V/1000A (continuous) for $2895US seems pretty damn competitive. Then again, I'm not exactly unbiased.

Regardless which controller you end up choosing, though, I'd like to know how you arrived at that decision. Always useful to know what people find important or not in making a decision like this (even if it means you end up getting a Raptor or an old Grizzly).


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeff makes a good point. If you are buying a new controller by all means consider newer products. I've used a DCP controller, I haven't used a Soliton. Yet when looking at the features of the Soliton and seeing their open presence within the EV community, I would seriously consider the Soliton controller if I was buying a controller now.

If you are only in the market for a used controller and can get a good price on a DCP I would seriously consider it. I would be more reluctant to buy (price would have to be even lower) a used Auburn controller due to a lack of support.

_What typo?_


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

EV_dub said:


> Yea uprated driveshafts and transmission will be a must.
> 
> The great advantage with the golf is many other VW gearboxes will bolt straight in.
> 
> I already have two ng3 chargers in the pipeline setup for 156volts and I dont think I can get them modified for a 192volt systems, so it looks like I will be going for the DCP.


 So are you designing your EV setup around what chargers you have? I personally would look into the option of selling the chargers or getting out of purchasing them, and going higher voltage...like others have said, the higher voltage will allow you to pull more amps (torque) at a higher maximum rpm, which will increase your peak horsepower. Get the Soliton-1, 300V 1400A (Race) and with a built/fortified 11" DC motor have 500hp at 4500rpm! (@ 270V sagged) Compare this to existing DCP or Auburn setups...they aren't even close...


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

The biggest factor in the upgrade is my limited budget.

I have decided to go with the DCP.

I had the opportunity to purchase a used auburn or raptor controller. Also am purchasing the ng3 chargers ready for 156volts.

I contacted zapi who deal with ng3 charges and am informed It wouldnt be economical to rebuild the chargers.

I thought about up-sizing the motor for an early kostov 11" motor and although they are suitable for higher voltage systems they can't handle currents above 750amps peak due to their small commutators.

I think the DCP controller comes close to the limits of my 9" ADC motor.

I'll look at higher voltage controllers in the future when I can upgade the motor. At the moment I will aim to maximise performance from the 9" motor.


----------



## EV_dub (Aug 30, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> . Get the Soliton-1, 300V 1400A (Race) and with a built/fortified 11" DC motor have 500hp at 4500rpm! (@ 270V sagged) Compare this to existing DCP or Auburn setups...they aren't even close...


Not sure my front wheel drive Golf would suit so much power. Would probably change the car for rear wheel drive before going for such a spec.

A thought for the future though.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

EVfun said:


> I would seriously consider the Solitron controller if I was buying a controller now.


Or maybe a Soliton


----------

